# Saying Good-bye



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hope nobody else is going thru this we have to put our beautiful 7 yrs old GSD down this week. She has what appears to be an aggressive cancer likely involving her GI system too. She is down at least 20 lbs and is wasting away. She has refused food past 2 weeks and yes we’ve tried everything she will take few bites each day and that’s all. She’s still active walking still interacts with us but sleeping more. We are not sure if she’s in pain but have to assume there is some. She is only allowing me to give her CBD oil so that’s what I’m doing. 
she has had vet care and many tests there were no treatment options it was caught too late it seems.
It is so hard to let her go as she hasn’t given up yet but we owe her to prevent more suffering. I just want her to know we love her so she was a great friend and pet and we’re so sorry this happened. None of us are ready to say goodbye but I know we’ll meet again one day.
my dear girl you will soon be running again with no pain you can eat as you want you will be free. We will never forget you. Its okay to let go you don’t need to guard the door or the yard. It was a job well done. We love you….


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I’m so very sorry you are going through this. We went through this too with two different senior dogs this year. It’s so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Magwart said:


> I’m so very sorry you are going through this. We went through this too with two different senior dogs this year. It’s so hard to say goodbye.


Thanks yes this is never easy. This dog was never sick so has totally caught us by surprise.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is painful. At 7 it is even more painful. We want to scream at the air, no no no not yet!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sending many hugs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's always too early. It hurts like nothing else. Take care


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I hate these situations but I hate hanging on too long more. 
Thanks you for being clear headed and doing the right thing for your dog. Still sucks.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I'm so very sorry, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks to all your kindness. I found one helpful thing going thru this sad time. I read that Petco or Petsmart so maybe it's to some local vets too; has a canine liquid blood test biopsy it's supposed to early detect many cancers. Test is about $400 so worth it to catch early.. although it's too late for us am planning to ask vet about this.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this. My heart aches for you. We had to let our 8 year old, Shelby, go in November. She was a high energy 8 year old. Never walked. Always ran. She threw up one day. The next day she threw up again and refused to eat. I immediately took her to our vet. Our vet wanted her in the Emergency Hospital ASAP. Shelby's kidneys and liver were failing. We were told by all the vets that her prognosis was poor. Despite their best efforts, they could not save her. On her third day in the hospital, we arrived to let her go. Our vet suspected leptospirosis. As there was no urine to test, we will never know for sure.

It was so unexpected and we were shattered. Still are. I miss her every day. She was an awesome girl. So yeah, I can totally relate to all you are feeling. Wish I could give you a big hug.

Jan


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Sending you a hug. It hurts to lose one's dog but especially when they are relatively young. We lost Grendel to splenic cancer just before he turned 7 and it still breaks my heart to think about it. Hold on to the happy memories though because they will always be with you.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry - I had to put down one dog unexpectedly and I found it really tough to deal with. Being so young on top of it is just that harder. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind replies. I know you all understand. I have teens also they're so heartbroken too. We made kits with clay pawprints this evening. Our Chloe is still feisty she wad like what are you all doing bothering my paw. I think we're all a bit traumatized too its been 3 long weeks of her eating less each day it hurts to see her starving. She still pulled me on the leash outside tonight I'm thinking where does she get this strength. Our case is so hard the vets don't even know for sure where the cancer is although I suspect by her symptoms rectal and Gi. I know she'll find Shelby and the other fun dogs at the rainbow Bridge. Keep us in prayers for Monday. Thanks for replying it helps.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

chloesmom01 said:


> Thank you all for the kind replies. I know you all understand. I have teens also they're so heartbroken too. We made kits with clay pawprints this evening. Our Chloe is still feisty she wad like what are you all doing bothering my paw. I think we're all a bit traumatized too its been 3 long weeks of her eating less each day it hurts to see her starving. She still pulled me on the leash outside tonight I'm thinking where does she get this strength. Our case is so hard the vets don't even know for sure where the cancer is although I suspect by her symptoms rectal and Gi. I know she'll find Shelby and the other fun dogs at the rainbow Bridge. Keep us in prayers for Monday. Thanks for replying it helps.


I'm glad you guys had a wonderful day of making clay pawprints. I haven't gone through this stuff yet, I can only imagine. My thoughts are with you and your family for Monday.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

😢


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

chloesmom01 said:


> Thank you all for the kind replies. I know you all understand. I have teens also they're so heartbroken too. We made kits with clay pawprints this evening. Our Chloe is still feisty she wad like what are you all doing bothering my paw. I think we're all a bit traumatized too its been 3 long weeks of her eating less each day it hurts to see her starving. She still pulled me on the leash outside tonight I'm thinking where does she get this strength. Our case is so hard the vets don't even know for sure where the cancer is although I suspect by her symptoms rectal and Gi. I know she'll find Shelby and the other fun dogs at the rainbow Bridge. Keep us in prayers for Monday. Thanks for replying it helps.


You and your family are definitely in my prayers. I am just so sorry. It hurts extra bad when our kids are hurting too. My 24 year old cried like a baby - as did my husband. She will definitely find Shelby. Shelby will be the one with the huge red ball. I know we will see them again some day. HUGS!


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Chloe passed peacefully things went well at the vets its like she was tired. It was def time they weighed her poor thing had lost 20 lbs in past 6 weeks.. it will take time to heal but I know we'll see her again one day. So glad she no longer hurts so sorry we couldn't have had her few more years...the vet was telling me they're not seeing very old GSD anymore. That's sad their lifespan is def too short.. thanks for the support...


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

chloesmom01 said:


> Chloe passed peacefully things went well at the vets its like she was tired. It was def time they weighed her poor thing had lost 20 lbs in past 6 weeks.. it will take time to heal but I know we'll see her again one day. So glad she no longer hurts so sorry we couldn't have had her few more years...the vet was telling me they're not seeing very old GSD anymore. That's sad their lifespan is def too short.. thanks for the support...


Take your time and be kind to yourself. Chloe is so lucky to have a wonderful family. Hope you and your family grieve together and talk about the wonderful memories with Chloe.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

chloesmom01 said:


> Chloe passed peacefully things went well at the vets its like she was tired. It was def time they weighed her poor thing had lost 20 lbs in past 6 weeks.. it will take time to heal but I know we'll see her again one day. So glad she no longer hurts so sorry we couldn't have had her few more years...the vet was telling me they're not seeing very old GSD anymore. That's sad their lifespan is def too short.. thanks for the support...


I'm so glad it was peaceful for Chloe. You did the best for her and that is the hardest part of pet ownership. Praying for your heart to heal. 💕


----------



## GSD Friend (May 16, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about Chloe's early death, but you did the right thing and gave her a peaceful passing. I'm on my 7th dog (as an adult--not counting childhood dogs), and it's always heartbreaking to lose them. But they enrich our lives so much, it's worth going through the pain at the end. I hope you don't suffer too much before you get another one.


----------



## chloesmom01 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks..yes I know it was right thing to let her go. Was harder we had so many unanswered questions of what type cancer etc it was very aggressive. I'll never forget she never gave up she still interacted with us still guarded the door still went out. But her body gave up. I couldn't fathom how she kept going for weeks with just bites of food a day but I think it's cause she loved 
us and cause she was a GSD...


----------

